# Knicks Acquired Rights To Blazers' 53rd Pick - Demitris Nichols



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> We were heading for the door last night when word came down that Isiah Thomas pulled off another deal with Portland. No kidding. He got the rights to Demitris Nichols, who was taken 53rd overall, for a second-round pick in next year’s draft.
> 
> The guy can shoot from long range.
> 
> And the knock is that Nichols doesn’t know when to pass up a shot from long range. He’s probably a long shot to make the Knicks, but Thomas will give him a good look.


http://knicks.lohudblogs.com/2007/06/29/and-one-more-thing/


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> In terms of scoring the ball, Demetris Nichols was probably the most consistently impressive scorer here at the camp, showing just how deadly he can be as a shooter and how quickly he can put points on the board, going on a few scoring runs where he hit multiple shots in minutes. Looking at the final statlines of all the players here, one of the most notable ways a player really separated himself was how Nichols shot the ball from NBA three-point range. He hit a remarkable 9-of-13 from behind the arc, shooting a ridiculous .692. Other than Nichols, only one player at the camp even hit four NBA three-pointers.
> 
> Nichols is extremely confident with his outside shooting, and it’s interesting how in all the times we’ve seen Nichols in drills, both here at Orlando and at a private workout we viewed last week, he’s probably just as good a shooter in the real games, coming off screens, with a hand in his face, as he is taking place in the simulated drills. Other spot-up shooting forwards have come through this camp in recent years, with Steve Novak first coming to mind. Nichols did a good job in separating himself from these other players, in that it’s evident that he doesn’t consistently need players run for him and that he really makes the most of his possessions, finding open space on the floor and getting off a good shot attempt most times he touches the ball.
> 
> ...


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=610


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Dumb decision in trading for him, given our roster situation AND giving up the 2nd NEXT YEAR for a guy who's a longshot to make the team? Jesus effin christ, couldn't have Isiah jus waited to bring him in as a UFA?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

We are two guys over the roster max. There's gotta be more moves on the horizon.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Knickfan*

It makes perfect sense. The guy instantly becomes the best shooter on the team and with the two boat anchors down low, it is something we need but don't have. He will also play defense despite what you may have heard. I think Zach is trade material.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with dog, there is nothing wrong with this. He is the shooter everyone said we needed. So im going to be interseted in seeing what he can bring.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Even though I like Fred Jones, I think Dan Dickau and Jones will be bought out or cut because they only have the 07-08 season and then theyre contract is up. I liked the Fred Jones part because he can play defense but I'd rather have a shooter in Nichols. He'll probably be our 3rd string SG. I see Dickau and Jones cut if there are no more trades that is.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

good luck finding playing time in this rotation......at least he can go up to Cuse every couple saturdays so watch the games


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i actually like the deal and think nichols makes the team , the knicks would have been much better last season when all the injuries hit if they had anyone who was able to make outside shots from the 3 spot.

for now he is insurance , later he may be more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To me, I see Nate, Jones, Dickau and Rose as trade material, because of their contract status. Isiah will get this roster down. Nichols and Chandler may be in the D-League to start the year though. The Knicks don't have much playing time for rookies next year.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Have any of Isiah draft picks went to the D-League? NO. All these players that he picks, people think they are going to the D-League but they aren't Zeke is gonna keep them at the very end of the bench so they can practice with the team and he can coach them. Mardy Collins. People thought he was going to the D-League to develop his shot. Same with Nate and Balkman. Zeke will know when they are ready to play and I think every player on the team is ready to play. Dickau and a player to be named later are going to be released if no deals are in place come July 1st.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> Have any of Isiah draft picks went to the D-League? NO. All these players that he picks, people think they are going to the D-League but they aren't Zeke is gonna keep them at the very end of the bench so they can practice with the team and he can coach them. Mardy Collins. People thought he was going to the D-League to develop his shot. Same with Nate and Balkman. Zeke will know when they are ready to play and I think every player on the team is ready to play. Dickau and a player to be named later are going to be released if no deals are in place come July 1st.


well no player zeke picks goes to the nbdl cause just about all the picks he made excluding trevor ariza are 1st round picks and 1st round picks are usually good enough to make the roster. Nichols being a late 2nd could very well be in the nbdl. I'd send him there, improve his hande, D and then coem back when needed


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

WE need shooting NOW he will be on teh 15 man roster and possibly the 12.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> WE need shooting NOW he will be on teh 15 man roster and possibly the 12.


marbury, crawford, balkman, lee,QRich, ZachR, Morris, Chandler, Mardy, James, Jeffries, Eddy

there's already 12 players excluding malik rose and kevlin cato and dickau and jones whatever may happen to them. If the aforementioned are all somehow gone, the only way to slide nichols in to send morris to the NBDL.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Cato is not on our team anymore. Jerome James should be on the IR and Morris should take his place. Jones and Dickau will not be on our team next year, well Jones might but not Dickau. And there will be trade. Nate is also missing from the 12 so put james down and IDK there's to much talent and players on this roster we need it reduced i can't decide anything for this team as of right now.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Our 15 should be

Marbury, Crawford, Collins, Robinson, Richardson, Lee, Morris, Balkman, F.Jones, Nichols, Curry, Randolph IR: Chandler, J.James Jeffries Cut: Rose Dickau Cato (says he's still on the roster, I believe he signed a 2 yr deal)


----------

